# Integerwert auswerten und als Variable speichern



## Seth (27. Jun 2007)

hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich würde gerne einen einfachen* Integerwert aus einer Access-Datenbank* entnehmen und diesen Wert dann als *Variable speichern* ... weiß aber nicht so genau wie. In SQL würde ich diesen Wert mit


```
SELECT MAX(Person.[Personen-ID])FROM Person;
```

erhalten.

mein Versuch mit 


```
int test = zugriff.executeQuery("SELECT MAX(Person.[Personen-ID])FROM Person;");
```

ist natürlich kläglich gescheitert ... Aber wie genau soll ich das nun machen

kleine Anmwerkung:

         Tabellenname: Person
         Spaltenname: Personen-ID

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (27. Jun 2007)

Folgender Link sollte Dir weiterhelfen:

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.sql/GetRsData.html


----------



## Seth (27. Jun 2007)

Ja Danke, hat mir geholfen  :applaus:


----------

